# post your emtb ride Video's.



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

me on the emtb


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

nice stuff, i'll pass on the first one tho, way creepy...


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

That first trail looks awesome! 
Nice job on it.

:thumbsup:


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

thanks.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

E-MTB Group ride in Marin


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

@8664, the first trail is so sketchy! Great job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Great job on the technical trail; what was the elevation?


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

0hm!


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Not an eMtb but fun nonetheless:


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

8664 said:


> 0hm!


sorry... between 5-50m


----------



## boogsie (Oct 20, 2011)

Great looking vids guys, though i might give the first vid with the narrow trail a miss...
And the trail in marin looks great fun..




Heres a short vid of the last section of trail I rode over the weekend .


----------



## boogsie (Oct 20, 2011)

*e-mtb vids*

and another of an old skool type trail from a few weeks ago.




Lovn the way the plus tyres plough the the rocky stuff, though my Purgatorys seriously leak out the sidewalls, keen to try a minion dhf up front pretty soon.
Also is anyone getting a knocking sound from motor area, drive me nuts..


----------



## boogsie (Oct 20, 2011)

*e-mtb vids*






another little blast on local trails , bit over the top on gopro angles but finding it less tiring to do hill repeats . Shuttle machine:thumbsup:


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

@boogsie

nice ride!
i killed a 2.8 hr2 in one run, sharp stone, cut! now i ride surly dirt wizard... F 3.0 R 2.75 on my flyer


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

Bosch cx action


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## boogsie (Oct 20, 2011)

Now that's some beautiful riding country, digging the back wheel lift turns:thumbsup:
Some serious elevation, have you run out of battery power?


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

Some Levo Action from Switzerland.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Beautiful trail and surroundings; what was the elevation?


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Just rode Alafia river st park video of twisted sister ,magic island soon to come lots of FL riding Did some two battery rides at Santos 35mi rides through the Fl forest .


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

Uphill Flow @40%


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

this is what i ride!!
the levo is the best ebike for real emtb feeling, now i ride a 30"wolftooth chainring and a EX1 kasette and miranda 152mm crank arms for a badass uphillflow!!


----------



## boogsie (Oct 20, 2011)

*Levo Aus*

bit of a romp yesterday , wouldn't mind 160mm forks


----------



## KiwiPhil (Jun 2, 2008)

Small snippets from my 3rd ride on the Levo. This is my local trails, only 5 minutes from home.......


----------



## BootneyLee (Apr 25, 2017)

boogsie said:


> bit of a romp yesterday , wouldn't mind 160mm forks


Nice! Where is this? Western Australia?


----------



## boogsie (Oct 20, 2011)

BootneyLee said:


> Nice! Where is this? Western Australia?


Well spotted mate, W.A indeed, trail builders creating new trails constantly in an area called the Valley. Sam Hill's stomping ground. He's a damn minute and a half faster.


----------



## NIMROD23 (Jul 11, 2017)

Woohoo shout out to another WA! rider I haven't tried pile road or kalamunda yet just mainly dwelly and langford park.


----------



## boogsie (Oct 20, 2011)

*Local Ride*

Fun little spot to ride when no time to drive to the Hills.
Soon to be turned into a MTB Park, can't wait.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

slickrock in Italy.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

8664 said:


> slickrock in Italy.


That looks like a lot of fun!

I like your YouTube category: comedy. LMAO.


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

Some snow!


----------

